# GPS



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, our son gave us a GPS for Christmas and saved us from having to buy one.:laugh: We have been riding around in the car and playing with it. The lady giving the directionsgot so mad at me because she was having to recalculate so much she quit talking and said just go where I wanted to.:laugh:Couldn't get her to argue with me like my regular nivagator.:laugh: Course, she didn't throw the map at me nither.:bleh::laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 28, 2008)

Re: GPS

Congrats on your new toy.  We have certainly had some adventures thanks to "our lady."  The adventures mostly involve going in circles while in PHX.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2008)

Re: GPS

Becky, I think it will really be a big help when traveling while still using the old stand by maps.  Think it will be great on interstates getting us off at the right exit. When we were in Texas I missed the right exit and think I had to drive another 30 miles before I could get off again and go back. :laugh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 28, 2008)

Re: GPS

Nash,
My limited experance with GPS is that they are good around cities, but accuracy gets worse the more "in the country" you get.  

I drove home with one from Charlottesville and we did OK, till I started my shortcuts to my house.  Did the same thing,  RECALCULATING.   I gave directions to a customer to James River State Park one time, he gave them to his wife.  He used GPS and got lost.  GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2008)

Re: GPS

Ken I live so far in the bonnies it's still trying to figure out where my home base is :laugh:  Have to say the Garmin worked great right out of the box.   Glad I have a 4 wheel drive thought because several times already it has shown me OFF the road :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Re: GPS

we tired the GPS on our cell phones last yr ,, on the way to the beach ,, and the damn thing didn't even know of the short cut to the beach ,, which btw i have been using for about 5 yr's ,, so it's not like it's a new road or anything ,, it wanted us to turn around ,, and the course it set ,, was about 20 miles farther than the one i took ,, i guess they need to re analize the whole gps network ,, it works in some places ,, but not in others ,, if u want a good GPS unit ,, buy this one ,, it's called TEXASCLODHOPPER ,, it works ,, and even plans the routes for u ,,, and the best thing ,, well as of now ,, it's free ,, not a dime outta u'r pocket   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 28, 2008)

Re: GPS

What do you mean free 730.  I'm still paying clodhopper for his service getting me through Texas.  I still don't believe it's 4000 miles acrose Texas   :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 29, 2008)

RE: GPS



Chelse, that's a good one! Seems familiar somehow ...

I don't understand why ya'll have so much fun at the expense of that little darlin' lady that has to sit there in that box and talk to so many folks and cain't hear what they all say back to her!

I switched mine to tha Aussie accented lady. I couldn't figger out why she kept tellin' me to exit at the next 'rump' in 2 miles. Ah kept lookin' for a nekked person to mark the way off the freeway!  :clown: 





> C Nash - 12/28/2008  7:49 PM  Well, our son gave us a GPS for Christmas and saved us from having to buy one.:laugh: We have been riding around in the car and playing with it. The lady giving the directionsgot so mad at me because she was having to recalculate so much she quit talking and said just go where I wanted to.:laugh:Couldn't get her to argue with me like my regular nivagator.:laugh: Course, she didn't throw the map at me nither.:bleh::laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Re: GPS

My GPS (great person speaking) the wife keeps me going where she wants me to go. Now the other lady is trying to get in to say something but she not getting anywhere with the wife talking. So I still listen to my co pilot , at least she cooks. So if you see us out don't tell her this or I will be in deep poop.


----------



## utmtman (Dec 29, 2008)

Re: GPS

What a bunch of character.   Snicker snicker.  Wife always said we didnt need one cuz I could read a map and never got lost, until we bought one and found a short cut through Baton Rouge,  Louisiana to our friends house.  Now she luvs it and wont go anywhere without it.  I have found when I know a shorter route and it wants me to go the long way around I turn the sound down and go the way I want to go, shorty there after it will usually change the route to the route I wanted.


----------



## LEN (Dec 29, 2008)

Re: GPS

I finally ordered mine yesterday. Going with the Garmin 265wt $249.
As far as accuracy is concerned the maps come from USGS quads that are digitized and are of plus or minus 40' accuracy but most of the time are much better, the problem being the GPS is more accurate. And there are a few area's that have less quality maps because the was no need for the better, these areas for the most part are in unpopulated areas. Update to the maps are every so often but 2-5 years can be the norm and we can all see from going home new roads, developments, abandoned roads and roads that are improved or rerouted.
As to the the accents or ? in NZ they call it a chain fitting bay for chainup area and speed humps instead of bump and remember don't park in the parkway.
Does the Clodhopper GPS come with the POI file for all the beachs and the nekked option???

LEN


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: GPS

Len, the only problem with the Clodhopper GPS is that all directions must start from a Dairy Queen.   :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## LEN (Dec 30, 2008)

Re: GPS

Hey I have no problem with the dairy queen "give me an ultimate small fry coke and a small sunday chocolate of course" then on the road  "YES"

LEN


----------

